
Sabre lays off 15% of its workforce - GFischer
Sabre, the largest Global Distribution Systems (airline reservation system) provider in the United States, is laying off approximately 15% of its workforce (at least 900) worldwide (Southlake in DFW, Montevideo, Bangalore, Singapore, Krakow).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thelayoff.com&#x2F;sabre-holdings<p>Edit: this article says 9% of the workforce<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.straitstimes.com&#x2F;singapore&#x2F;airline-tech-firm-sabre-cuts-1000-jobs-9-of-workforce-affected-including-those-in
======
avitzurel
What's gonna happen to Dunder Miflin?

~~~
jklein11
The people person's paper people?

------
GFischer
More information here: [http://www.star-
telegram.com/news/business/aviation/sky-talk...](http://www.star-
telegram.com/news/business/aviation/sky-talk-blog/article164723132.html)

